# How is it for you?



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Like the title suggests I would love to get people's opinions, pros and cons, of the change in culture and living from the UK to the States.
I've spent lots of time on holiday but living is a different thing. I'm a born and bread Londoner, so one o my key concerns is making new friends and the difference in sense of humor. When I'm with the wife's family and having a laugh so,stokes they just don't get it, it's only minor, but it's things like this that I'm interested in hearing about from those of you have moved and how you have found the differences..thanks


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> Like the title suggests I would love to get people's opinions, pros and cons, of the change in culture and living from the UK to the States.
> I've spent lots of time on holiday but living is a different thing. I'm a born and bread Londoner, so one o my key concerns is making new friends and the difference in sense of humor. When I'm with the wife's family and having a laugh so,stokes they just don't get it, it's only minor, but it's things like this that I'm interested in hearing about from those of you have moved and how you have found the differences..thanks


I am not from the UK, although my parents were, and I have lots of relatives in the U.K, most of whom I have met at least once, but you have to keep in mind that the U.S. is very big, and what applies in one part of the country may not apply in another. There are over 300 million people, all with different sense of humour, likes and dislikes, religous and moral beliefs etc etc. Whatever your sense of humour is, it may be liked by some, and hated by others. just like some people like Ricky Gervais, others can't stand him. My older relatives from the UK,(over 60) seem to still think ethnic jokes are funny, but in the U.S they don't go over too well, the same goes for sarcasm, to some its funny, to others its not, especially when you go too far. My uncle from Wales was punched in the face while travelling thru Texas because he made what he thought was a funny remark to guy in bar. He said he has said it many times to people in the U.K, and always got a laugh, but in the U.S it was more of a racial slur. So my advice is, try not to joke too much until you know what is accepatble with the people you are around.


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

We will be moving to Fort Collins in Colorado, and it that neck of the woods it seems fine, but in general sarcasm seems to fly over most people's heads in the states in my experience. I'm mostly just interested in how people who moved from England have found their experience both positive and negative.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> ..... I'm mostly just interested in how people who moved from England have found their experience both positive and negative.


Well excuse me for trying to offer some insight.


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I wasn't being rude it's just that expats from the Uk are relevant to me and I'm looking for their experiences. I appreciate people's comments but I feel your being a tad sensitive there.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> I wasn't being rude it's just that expats from the Uk are relevant to me and I'm looking for their experiences. I appreciate people's comments but I feel your being a tad sensitive there.


Well to me and my wife, you sounded rude, and we are use to people from the U.K, maybe its the same as what I said about my uncle getting punched in Texas, over here, people might interpret things differently than over there, rememeber you will be in a different country, so you might need to think about how and what you are going to say before you say it, otherwise this won't be the last time someone thinks you are being rude, when you think you are not. And regarding sarcasm, in America, (and Canada), it isn't really sarcasm unless both people get it, and may come off of as just being an insult.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yukichon said:


> We will be moving to Fort Collins in Colorado, and it that neck of the woods it seems fine, but in general sarcasm seems to fly over most people's heads in the states in my experience. I'm mostly just interested in how people who moved from England have found their experience both positive and negative.


And some of their jokes bypass you as well my dear:>) Take a chip or two off and life will be so much more liveable.


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I started this thread to hear opinions, not to hear of stories of people getting punched, or being accused of having a chip on my shoulder or being patronised 'dear'. In fact it doesn't feel that welcoming to a new member when you get highlighted for asking a question you feel is relevant to you.
If you read the OP I am asking people of their experiences from a change of culture, UK - USA. If a German for example gave their insight it would be relevant info to someone asking about moving from Germany so please understand what I was asking.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> .......If you read the OP I am asking people of their experiences from a change of culture, UK - USA. If a German for example gave their insight it would be relevant info to someone asking about moving from Germany so please understand what I was asking.


And hows that going for you? You should welcome advice from everyone? especially about culture issues, if it doesn't help you, so be it, but don't turn on them just because they are trying to help, or offer you advice about coming to a new country, with an attitude like that you may feel more unwelcome than welcome.


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Well this thread just seems to be generating annoyance so, rather than take continuous patronising digs feel free to close it.
Strangely enough I asked similar question on a Fort Collins forum and only got answers from US citizens and none of them found my question so controversial, the term 'wolf pack' springs to mind here.
Why it seems so hard to compromise is beyond me???


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Yukichon said:


> Well this thread just seems to be generating annoyance so, rather than take continuous patronising digs feel free to close it.
> Strangely enough I asked similar question on a Fort Collins forum and only got answers from US citizens and none of them found my question so controversial, the term 'wolf pack' springs to mind here.
> Why it seems so hard to compromise is beyond me???


It wasn't your question that was controversial, it was your attitude towards the people (expats or not) that took the time to try and offer you some insight into living in the U.S. ,


----------



## AussieGal (Jun 16, 2009)

Yukichon said:


> Like the title suggests I would love to get people's opinions, pros and cons, of the change in culture and living from the UK to the States.
> I've spent lots of time on holiday but living is a different thing. I'm a born and bread Londoner, so one o my key concerns is making new friends and the difference in sense of humor. When I'm with the wife's family and having a laugh so,stokes they just don't get it, it's only minor, but it's things like this that I'm interested in hearing about from those of you have moved and how you have found the differences..thanks



I was born in UK but was raised in Australia, and the culture is pretty much exact to the UK.
i married an american 8 yrs ago and have been living in the USA for almost 2 yrs now with hubby and kids, for me it has been a little difficult to make friends, i find people here very friendly but i haven't engaged any 'deep' friendships yet, probably due to me being quite reserved.
yeah they dont get some of my jokes etc over here sometimes which doesn't bother me as they have there own way of joking around, i dont expect them to be the same as me or my culture.
we love it here though, and my children have had no problem in making friends!!
you would have to come and stay for a while and see if you like it, you can always go back.
im never going back to aus though, alot more opportunity for my kids and hubby and myself in the states!!


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for that, the type of answer I was looking for. 
I do spend up to 4 weeks at a time but that's holiday based and like you said a trial would be good but we don't want to mess the kids around so will just go for it. As long as I have the Fox soccer channel I should be able to survive!


----------

